# Selling a saddle?



## Calumjt (20 October 2019)

Hi, Iâ€™m needing some advice! Iâ€™m desperately trying to sell my devoucoux saddle as it doesnâ€™t fit my new horse (which Iâ€™m gutted about as I love it!) Iâ€™ve tried eBay, Facebook pages and preloved but have had no luck at all. I believe itâ€™s reasonably priced and itâ€™s in good condition. Does anyone have any suggestions of where or how I could sell it? TIA


----------



## EllenJay (20 October 2019)

Have you tried the saddle bank?


----------



## Diddleydoo (21 October 2019)

I've sold through both Sheepham saddles and Saddles Direct. Sheepham were good and took less of a cut than Saddles Direct. I've got one with the Saddle bank at the moment but unfortunately it's not sold yet.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (21 October 2019)

Feeling your pain. I had a saddle for sale which I wasn't prepared to give away basically, and had it on Preloved for a year and a day! By which time I was just about to take it down, and that very day I had a message from someone who was a fitter for that particular make/brand of saddle, and they wanted it for a client!

The problem if you take it to second-hand-tack places is that you'll pay huge commission; having said that, I did have a Barefoot saddle (treeless) that wasn't fitting my youngster and took it to a local place. They charged 20% commission plus Â£25 to list on FB/social media, but it did sell reasonably quickly and I was glad to be rid of it. E-bay will also take a goodly slice, plus you'll have the hassle of packaging it up and sending it off - and the resultant worry the dang thing will get lost in transit and you'll have to bear the financial burden of that!

Personally, I'd go for the second-hand-tackshop route if I was selling another saddle.


----------



## hopscotch bandit (23 October 2019)

I've advertised my dressage saddle at various feed merchants, Gumtree, FB selling pages, the works.  Still no joy.  Going to try again in the Spring, again mine has only been used a dozen times, and I've already knocked Â£400 off it.  Its dissapointing to say the least.


----------



## Squeak (23 October 2019)

I managed to sell mine on ebay in the end.  I took advantage of a Â£1 max selling fee deal from ebay and then took an offer that was still higher than the commission would have cost me (~20%).


----------

